# VW CC VR6 4Motion performance exhaust?



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 2012 CC and am looking to do an exhaust upgrade, but am shopping very carefully. I have done exhaust upgrades before and was very unsatisfied with the interior cabin noise. Has anyone does an upgrade yet on a VR6, and are you happy with it? Post a video if possible.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Supersprint is the only company that makes an aftermarket exhaust for the vr6 4 and it's not cheap topping the scale at over $2200.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Is Supersprint still the only aftermarkey performance exhaust made for 3.6L V6 CC?*



baddceo said:


> Supersprint is the only company that makes an aftermarket exhaust for the vr6 4 and it's not cheap topping the scale at over $2200.


Hi. Is this still the case? The tuning shop I went to recommended the Supersprint but I want to make sure I investigate all alternatives? Anyone heard (e.g. Youtube or otherwise) the sound of the Supersprint on V6 CC?

Thanks


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Supersprint is the only company that makes an aftermarket exhaust for the vr6 4 and it's not cheap topping the scale at over $2200.


That is truly topping the scale but I hope the quality is reflective of the price point.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Supersprint exhaust for 3.6L V6 -- Dyno Testing and sound clip*

Should this excite me?

http://www.supersprint.com/en/prod-...iant_4_motion_r36_300hp__11_E28093E280BA.aspx

I know that this does:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQDSewqE1gM&feature=related


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Where did u get $2200? i see € 2900 which is a lot more then $2200. And that looks to be without mufflers which are € 650 each side. You're looking at $5350 for 1 complete system. 

Someone please correct me if im wrong... I want to be wrong :banghead:


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Where did u get $2200? i see € 2900 which is a lot more then $2200. And that looks to be without mufflers which are € 650 each side. You're looking at $5350 for 1 complete system.
> 
> Someone please correct me if im wrong... I want to be wrong :banghead:


I'm not 100% sure but I fear that you are correct. As a cheap crappy alternative, would removing the suitcase reduce power?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Exposing my ignorance I need to ask a question. If you install such an exhaust only from the cat back (Incl mufflers) , do you get the same sound as you do with a complete system that includes the manifold and catalytic converters? i.e. no/little performance improvement but still a nice sound?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

There are a few companies [three that I am aware of] that offer exhaust for the CC 4Motion cars. None of which offer them in the US, but for down under, you might luck up. I am working on trying to get a major VW tuner to market a system that will be more affordable than the current options, which are around $2500 US for a simple cat back. There is a link in my sig to the thread that I have going to muster interest in a system.


----------

